# Aspiradora Rowenta, problema de alimentación.



## Migue101 (Sep 7, 2020)

Hola, buenas noches.
Resulta que no carga la batería de la aspiradora o eso es lo que parece.
Cuando debería encenderse el piloto azul para indicar que carga, no lo hace y cuando con el cargador enchufado pongo el interruptor en uno de los modos (ON), parpadea el piloto azul y se apaga al poco... Sin el cargador enchufado no se enciende el piloto de ninguna forma.

Antes de nada he comprobado si la fuente de alimentación da los 12V que dice dar y si, justo 12,2V, a si que eso ya descartado.

He abierto la aspiradora para ver que pasaba y me he encontrado:

La batería que en su totalidad debería de marcar algo parecido a 18V, menos si está descargada, solamente marca 1,67V...




Pero es que la placa de control no se como estará hecha o si es que también está dañada por algo, pero en la salida a la batería para cargarla, solo marca los 1,67V de la batería, es decir, no marca ninguna tensión demás como para cargarla... solo los míseros 1,67v de la batería. Esta medición con la batería conectada y el cargador de la aspiradora enchufado a la red.

Pero cuando quito la batería y dejo el cargador enchufado, en los pines dónde iba la batería no marca nada, unos (mV) de nada, que van subiendo hasta a veces llegar a 2,3V o 3V, pero cuando lo mido con el polímetro en V CC, es como que se descarga y deja de marcar los V y vuelve a los pocos (mV) de antes...

Y estas son mis dudas:
-¿Qué está fastidiado, la batería, la placa o ambas?
-¿Como compruebo en caso de ser la placa, dónde está el fallo en la placa?
-¿La batería marca ese voltaje tan bajo debido a la descarga, ya que la placa no la carga o ese valor es demasiado bajo y es que está mal?

Porque tengo conocimientos de electricidad, pero de electrónica lo poco que me han enseñado en algunas clases, pero no es suficiente como para que yo me ponga a identificar el o los componentes dañados, sin que se vea nada estropeado físicamente como un componente quemado, un condensador inflado o una mala soldadura, o como mucho algún diodo que mida y vea que está en corto, cosas fáciles.

Agradecería mucho la ayuda.
Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 7, 2020)

Falta algún dato . . .  ayer andaba y hoy no , o cuanto hace que no se usa-recarga ?


----------



## Migue101 (Sep 7, 2020)

No la hemos usado casi nunca y tiene muchos años, de cuando la caixa regalaba cosas con puntos, esa época jajja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 7, 2020)

Seguramente chau pilas-batería ! Es un clásico.


----------



## Migue101 (Sep 7, 2020)

Seguramente jajaja. Pero lo que he dicho de la placa, es normal?
No debería dar los 18V o 19V para cargar la batería?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 7, 2020)

Al ser el pack de 20 pilas , lo lógico sería que fuera o de 12 o de 24 Vdc.

Es muy común que esas pilas se pongan en corto , así que probablemente algo se haya quemado , fusible o vaya a saber sin medir .


----------



## Migue101 (Sep 7, 2020)

Muchas gracias! 
Como podría medir para saber que se ha quemado?
Algún consejo o forma de medir?


----------



## Josetxo44 (Oct 4, 2021)

*B*uenas noches amigos, les comento el problema con el que me encuentro...tengo una aspiradora *R*owenta rh8829 con una batería de 25.9 *V*, (valor en la etiqueta identificadora, 25*V* dentro de la batería como figura en foto) la cual cuando la cargo me*_*da un valor de 29.1*V* medido con el polímetro, el problema es que cuando la conecto para aspirar justo me dura entre dos minutos de cronometro y ya me pide que hay que poner a cargar, ¿Dónde puede estar el problema?. *L*a aspiradora tiene dos años y medio. En la ultima prueba la medición de la batería la he realizado justo cuando el led me ha indicado que ya estaba cargada y el valor es superior incluso a la identificación que son 29.1V pero cuando se apagado y supuestamente tengo debería esta*r* agotada, la batería me da un valor de 28.1V. Espero haberme explicado bien y gracias por todo de antemano. Adjunto fotos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2021)

Aparentemente la batería ha pasado a mejor vida , posee 7 pilas de Litio o 21 de NiCd ?


----------



## Josetxo44 (Oct 5, 2021)

7 pilas de Litio


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 5, 2021)

Prueba envolver el pack de baterías en una bolsa de nylon y freezarla por dos días , luego desfreezarla y ponerla a cargar . . . .  dicen que mejoran . . .


----------

